# athearn big boy decoder change



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have 2 athearn big boys & they have the MRC decoders & the sound sucks!!!!
i want to upgrade , I have experience with the tsunami but i have heard about QSI sound decoder being nice so anybody have experience with the QSI decoders?? if it comes down to it i will put in the heavy steam decoder from digitraxx, thanks for any advice


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The Tsunami actually has a chip for heavy articulated locos...

NO experience with the QSI, except for what is in my BLI K4s. So no separate stand alone installs at this time...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

QSI decoder are nice... if you want to shell out $250 plus for the support hardware to be able to program and change all the parameters of the decoder.
This is why I use and sell Soundtraxx Tsunami decoders.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Sean...your answer got me thinking...suppose this gentleman went he QSI way and bought all the necessary programming hardware,would he then be able to re-program other sound decoders (namely Tsunami's,Paragon 2) with it or is it QSI restrictive?

If it is,it definitely makes it a much steeper expense.....


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

QSI's programmer only works on QSI, so yes very steep price!


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

sean,
i like tsunami , i was wondering about the QSI , unless it cleans my house & cooks for me m i cant see dishing out 250 bucks apiece for a decoder, hell some dcc/ sound diesels dont cost that much lol , its a back burner deal now anyways cause i got ohter stuff going on put thanks for the imput ,& i agree with you tsunami it is


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

NIMT said:


> QSI's programmer only works on QSI, so yes very steep price!


oh yea i almost forgot HOLY CRAP :smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

from what i have read you can use a digitrax PR3 to re program tsunami decoders. Even tho i run NCE i have ben temped to buy a PR3 just for loading new sounds!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Let's clear some confusion here...yes,the PR3 can re-configure Tsunami decoders as a link between a computer (with Decoder Pro software) and an independent programming track BUT will likely need the help of a programming track booster like the PTB-100 to do so.That's the setup I have and it works just great.

Then,NO...you can't load new sounds to Tsunami decoders.They come with different optional sounds from wich to choose though.


----------

